

Ask HN: How do freelance developers determine the scope of projects? - startupstella

We're working on a new startup that would connect freelance developers with qualified projects.&#60;p&#62;The question is, what criteria do you use to determine the scope of a project? A response here or in this quick survey would be highly appreciated!&#60;p&#62;Survey: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?pli=1&#38;formkey=dFI4cjQxQmRFR3FoUlNZRzVVRkJWeUE6MQ#gid=0
======
ianpri
Just added my thoughts, i'd be interested to hear how you're looking to
approach this differently from other lead generation companies - I regularly
get mails from companies offering to hook me up with businesses who require
xyz, but have always thought that the only thing they've really qualified is
the budget, not the amount of work required.

~~~
startupstella
would love to chat with you more on this. we want to build something that fits
exactly what freelance devs want. if you email me stella at matchist dot com
maybe we could set up a quick chat?

